# Probiotic



## Miss_sarah89 (Nov 22, 2010)

Dose anyone take a probiotic or prebiotic? And if you do which do you take? What brand type ECT, Iv just finished reading 'Healthy gut guide' and it has inspired me to try a probiotic. It advises one that has 25 billion lactobacillus acidpphilus snd bifidobacterium lactis.


----------



## Miss_sarah89 (Nov 22, 2010)

Miss_sarah89 said:


> Dose anyone take a probiotic or prebiotic? And if you do which do you take? What brand type ECT, Iv just finished reading 'Healthy gut guide' and it has inspired me to try a probiotic. It advises one that has 25 billion lactobacillus acidpphilus snd bifidobacterium lactis.


anyone?


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Ooh I've never heard of those ones. I tried Holland and Barrett's strawberry flavoured Acidophilus - I took 2 tablets a day but didn't really notice a difference, then again it only has 1 billion active cultures per tablet, maybe that's why. I've also tried Activia, but I find the Muller Vitality ones much better!


----------



## Miss_sarah89 (Nov 22, 2010)

em_t said:


> Ooh I've never heard of those ones. I tried Holland and Barrett's strawberry flavoured Acidophilus - I took 2 tablets a day but didn't really notice a difference, then again it only has 1 billion active cultures per tablet, maybe that's why. I've also tried Activia, but I find the Muller Vitality ones much better!


 Iv been thinking about taking the none flavourd acidiphilus ones from holland and barratt but £10 is quite alot to pay if there not the right thing. I went in another health food shop and they were selling some for £42 !!!!


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

I think £10 is the lower end for probiotics, I've seen some up to £60. I'm the same, I don't want to invest in something that doesn't work, especially cos I'm not working at the minute and still living off some of my student loan I saved!


----------



## ferrarisa (Feb 27, 2011)

I've been taking Align for about a year to get rid of the bazillion yeast infections I kept getting. I'm lactose intolerant and can not have yogurt. Recently though, I've been getting a log of gas after taking the Align. I am going to try to take it every other day and see what happens.


----------



## life_goes_on (Mar 14, 2011)

I've been on one called IBS Advantage for about 2 months and I think it has helped slightly. Not as much as other things, though. It's always good to replace the bacteria in your gut though.


----------

